# Jan 19 2012 my day



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

And many more- healthy, happy, fun days!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Have a very happy birthday.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

We will all celebrate with you in spirit. What a lovely year that was!!
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Wish I did live closer to come and wish you Happy Birthday!!

Have a wonderful day; sounds like you have a full day planned.

Enjoy your day; Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday and enjoy your day out!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have a great Day. Happy Birthday.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope you have a very happy birthday.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Wishing you a very happy birthday. Hope you all have a wonderful time at the knit, chat coffee shop. I will be thinking of you whilst I work hard at work.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy birthday, enjoy it


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!
JuneK


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday. Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned.

Enjoy your special day.


----------



## sandknitter (Jan 7, 2012)

happy birthday and may this brithday be the best ever and may you be bless with many more enjoy your day and i will be with you in sprit happy happy BD


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Crochetmouse, and all good wishes!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Happy belated birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day surrounded by loved ones.

Linda


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Have fun! I hope you are kept in stitches!


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a Happy Birthday!!!!!! Doing what you love is the greatest gift you can give yourself. Have a happy day.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Have a Happy Birthday and a fun day. I wish I lived close enough, I would be there with my knitting and coffee to join you. Happy knitting. Enjoy your day.
Judy
PS. What is the snow situation your way. I heard the NW USA got hammered.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy the fun day you have planned!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

crochetmouse Happy Birthday! wish I could come over; sounds extremely fun but have some obligations to meet tomorrow. I'll try to tip a coffee in your honor about that time. Best wishes for a pleasant time - from Boring OR.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Bithday crochetmouse. I wish I could have joined you, but it is a long trek from FL. I did spend 1 to 3pm knitting with new friends.

Jan


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday. I live in Florida so can only be with you in spirit. What a lovely way to celebrate, and in such beautiful city as Portland.


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday, Have a great day


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds great....Happy Birthday and have a wonderful day!!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday - enjoy your day.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


First.. Happy Birthday !
I know exactly where you are going, I live just off 185th in Aloha . Can't make it tomorrow but would love to get together another time. How about it ?
Kelly


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy birthday, I hope you have a great day and enjoy your latte. Ruth from Tassie


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

Opps now realize I am late ! Still would like to get together with other local knitters.
Kelly


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And a very Happy Birthday to you! Cheers! Have a nice Latte.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

And a many happy returns for your birthday. Hope it was fun. X


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy birthday! Sounds like a great way to celebrate! My birthday is Sunday (63,yikes!)


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sandy56 said:


> Happy Birthday! Sounds like a perfect day!


Just noticed you are from Charleston, leaving today to spend weekend in Charleston to celebrate MY BD with with daughter.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Have a wonderful day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


I wish yoy a very Happy Birthday and have fun, wish I could join you but a little too far I think for me to come.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY you day sounds like fun, ENJOY.&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;. &#127880;&#127880;&#127880;


----------



## rosepetal (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday from North Carolina. Have a great time at the coffee shop and a wonderful year.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you tomorrow. It will be my birthday too, but I will turn 58. Don't feel it. It is just a number. Mine will be spent on the road in our RV heading to FL. Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Wished I lived closer, I would be there. Would love to have a group to knit with . Have a great day!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

happy birthdat have great day


----------



## tressie828 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Wish I was visiting my mil & I could then come meet you. She lives in Hillsboro too  small world Next time Im out that way I may "pop" in & say hi. 
Tres


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, happy birthday! i hope you have a nice time.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Eat cake, drink tea (or your beveridge of choice) and get someone to wait on you hand and foot! Have a great day xxx


----------



## angelina joy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you from Hillsboro, Illinois Have a great one!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

You do remember don't you that any chocolate you eat on your birthday is calorie free? Just wanted you to know. Have a wonderful birthday filled with lots of great new memories!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday and enjoy your special celebration!


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy B Day! Sounds like a lovely plan.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Happy!!!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

That sounds like a great birthday morning , hope the rest of your day is just as great ! Happy birthday !!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Oh How fun !! Wish I was closer I would certainly have gone,,coffee, knitting and talking ...right up my alley!!

Hope you had a lovely day doing everything you enjoy doing!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIrthday


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you, i hope that you had a great day!! & enjoyed yourself!!
(my "baby" just turned 18 on the 19th!!)


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, Happy Birthday!!

I miss Portland so much, I lived there for 14 yrs, (late 70's and 80's) 
Now I'm trapped in Florida!

Have a great day with your friends, coffee, and Knit away
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Belated! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Ms. 49er!! Hope your birthday knitting event went well.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday - may all your wishes come true - have an extra latté on me since I no longer have anywhere to get a good one. For too many years I was spoiled with outdoor Italian cafés and enjoyed expresso, capuccionos and lattés and gelati's in the summer!!! Oh how I miss those days (but still carrying the extra pounds) LOL!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

What a Great way to spend your Birthday.. Have a Happy one!!


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope you had a very happy birthday!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY and HAPPY KNITTING :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

What could be better. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh to be 49 again...yesterday was my birthday..and NOT 49. Do you know a CUTE girl by the name Judy and I think she knits with chicks with sticks and she is Thai, she lives in Hillsboro Oregon, if you want to know her last name send me a pm, actually she is my cousin. If you know her give her a hug from me.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

What a perfect day! Happy Birthday


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

fayzee said:


> Oh to be 49 again...yesterday was my birthday..and NOT 49. Do you know a CUTE girl by the name Judy and I think she knits with chicks with sticks and she is Thai, she lives in Hillsboro Oregon, if you want to know her last name send me a pm, actually she is my cousin. If you know her give her a hug from me.


Happy Birthday to you too!!! Even it is not 49 - age is only a number!!! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! Mouse.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and what a nice way to celebrate it.

Best wishes for a super day.


----------



## KittyNY (Aug 25, 2011)

My happy birthday also but 86,we january girls are creative,have a wonderful day.Katherine


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Have a wonderful day! Be safe since it looks like you're experiencing some nasty weather.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday!!! I hope you have a lovely knit session!


----------



## manju patel (Dec 1, 2011)

have a gr8 day which may brings u bundles and bundles of joy and happyiness.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Wishing you many more Happy Birthdays, from South Carolina


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday have a great day


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday - enjoy the day!


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday from England.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more to come. What a wonderful way to spend one birthday  Norah


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Happy Birthday!

The 49ers are the BEST. We ALL are. I'm a 49er, too.

That is, born in '49. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Wishing you a latte of fun!
I can't think of a better way to spend your birthday.
My memory of Portland is of all the wonderful restaurants. Have a delicious birthday.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Wishing you a latte of fun!
I can't think of a better way to spend your birthday.
My memory of Portland is of all the wonderful restaurants. Have a delicious birthday.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Happy Birthday! Sounds wonderful! We'll all be there in spirit!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

HappyBirthday! Hope you had a great time! That would have been my choice for a special birthday too. Unfortunately, here in Ohio it is only 7 degrees! SO I'm staying in covered with two afghans and a kitty and knitting all day! It's not my birthday but so cold that I'm not venturing out. Will sip my coffee, tea, and soup and KNIT!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday and may all your days be blessed. My Birthday was last week did not think of anything as great as this. Spent the day with family. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

A wonderful way to celebrate.


----------



## knitknut100 (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

have a fantastic day!


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

My daughter works in Hillsborough. But alas doesn't knit. She asks and I sent the knitting from NY. Wish I could visit in person..


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy birthday. Sounds like a typical Portland get together.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ... Hope you have fun


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A very happy birthday to you and may you enjoy many more. Edith


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! Have fun!!!!! Portland has the most delicious coffee (along with great beer)


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! My birthday is next week....enjoy!!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a Wonderful Birthday and I send you Good Wishes and will as others said be with you in spirit.


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday from Colorado! Your day sounds warm, cozy, and perfect - enjoy!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

fayzee , 
Oh to be 49 again...yesterday was my birthday

Happy Belated Birthday ! :thumbup:


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! Enjoy your special day and may all your stitches come true! Love and lots of birthday blessings!


crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Have a wonderful day. I too will be with you in spirit.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

happy birthday have fun and god bless!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun; it's be quite a hike from MN. tho. Have a super Happy Birthday.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


A HAPPY AND BLESSED BIRTHDAY TO YOU. I PRAY THAT THE LORD WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP HIS RIGHTEOUS RIGHT HAND UPON YOUR LIFE DIRECTING YOUR FOOTSTEPS IN THE PATH THAT HE HAS HEWN OUT FOR YOU AND THAT HIS PLANS AND PURPOSES FOR YOU LIFE WILL BE FULFILLED IN YOU. MAY HIS BLESSINGS ALWAYS FOLLOW AND OVERFLOW YOU. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> HappyBirthday! Hope you had a great time! That would have been my choice for a special birthday too. Unfortunately, here in Ohio it is only 7 degrees! SO I'm staying in covered with two afghans and a kitty and knitting all day! It's not my birthday but so cold that I'm not venturing out. Will sip my coffee, tea, and soup and KNIT!


Sounds like a perfect idea. That's just where I would like to be at this very moment.
It is -6C here in Canada, I have a cold and I am at work. Some of us just have to get out and face the cold. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

The 19th is my b'day also, I would have loved to have joined you and celebrated our special day together, but I live in IL, so that is a little far for me. Hope you had a great day! Mine was like any other day of the year, maybe next year I'll do something special?


----------



## olsoftie (Jun 11, 2011)

What a wonderful way to celebrate a special day! I do hope and pray that your day is all you expect it to be, and the coming year is your greatest so far. Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish I did live closer to come and wish you Happy Birthday!!
Enjoy your day; Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday and have a great one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

How about I go to the Human Bean in Coos Bay today and have a cup of coffee in honor of your birthday.... Happy Birthday!!! sounds like you had a wonderful time


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Crochetmouse. Was the 19th your birthday or is it today the 20th? I wish I had the time to come celebrate with you but I have a full day ahead. See you next month at the get together at my house. Have fun celebrating.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

happy birthday have fun and happy knitting


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like a marvelous day, perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Missed your birthday but I hope you had a great day.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Crochetmouse. Hope you had-have???a very good one I also note there are a lot of people in the group with birthdays this week. Happy Birthday to all of you and hope you really enjoy them.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Happy Birthday from Southern Oregon ! We have a Human Bean here with all the Dutch Bros.  Have yourself a GREAT DAY!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy B-day, Terrie! See you in Feb at our get-together! Diane


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you and many more to come. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a wonderful day! I love your plan and if it weren't so far away I'd join you :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wish I could come celebrate with you, but I'm in Nevada now...I miss Portland! Hope you have the best birthday ever!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday. Hope you had a great day and lots of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Have a very Happy Birthday. That sounds like real fun. 
I live in Cincinnati , Ohio by Cheviot so dont know how far you are. I have heard of Hillsboro. But do not know if it is in Ohio or not. 
Enjoy . Hilde


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Chocolate Pom.
Hope it was a awesome day for you!
Hugs,
Joann


----------



## stay (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you !!!!! the 18th was my 46th b-day !!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Have a happy day! You are fortunate to have fiends who knit with you. My only knitting friend lives out of state.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I am Soooooooooooooooooooo jealous. Happy, Happy birthday!


----------



## muffy46 (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday from New Brunswick, Canada !


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

You share the dY with my daughter who is 52 today. Family dinner, her choice

Happy coffee, knitting and birthday


----------



## tottey (Nov 21, 2011)

happy birthday what a lovely way to spend a day xx


----------



## rinesmml (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy, Happy, Happy B'Day. I too wish I lived closer to you as I would certainly enjoy it. Oh darn I have to work anyway.

Sister in Knitting

Marlene


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Hope you have a great Day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Nice to know you're making it a special day for yourself. Life is so busy and goes by so fast, it's important to enjoy it as we go along.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a great birthday! I will celebrate with you in spirit and with the rest of the posters here.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday from Corvallis. Do something really nice for yourself! Tootsie


crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Happy birthday to you, you young thing, you! I'd come over in a heartbeat, except that I'm allllllll the way across the continent.

Hazel, drinking coffee and knitting with you in spirit


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your birthday plans sound wonderful. Have a great day!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds wonderful have a great time & happy birthday!


----------



## choltz (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday from someone who moved away from Hillsboro in 1979 - to the Spokane area! Enjoy your latte, knitting and friends! I loved living in Hillsboro!
Claudia


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

happy birthday from kiwiland *nz)


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday' Have a Wonderful Birthday with you friends.


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday ! Sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day !


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

H B 2 U H B 2 U H B deer crochetmouse H B 2 u!!

http://www.appleanimation.com/3.gif


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

If I lived there, I would join you for a knitting session and some tea! Happy Birthday from St. Paul, MN


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Happy Birthday....... (Boy, would I ever like to go back to '49'....) that would be going back to the age of my youngest daughter...... Ha, Ha, some explaining to do......
Anyway, Have a great time Knitting, drinking coffee, friends to chat & celebrate your great day..... I will NOT be able to physically be there as it would be quite a drive......
Happy Birthday......and may You have many more to come.
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

what a lovely way to celebrate your birthday....cheers!!luv


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Have a great birthday! we have a nephew who lives in Hillsboro!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Many, many hapy returns. Sure wish I could be there in person. Sounds like a great way to spend the day...... Enjoy!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy,Happy Birthday from San Diego!!


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww, I wish I would have known sooner! Happy Birthday To You!!!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! And many more. Enjoy your day!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday! What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great time knitting with
your friends.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, what a great day you have planned. Drink one for me, and knit a few stitches for me too! I hope you have the best birthday of your life, and I hope you have a wonderful 39th year!!!! May all of your days be happy ones.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds fun. Have a great birthday.


----------



## Kaye-Marie (Jan 20, 2012)

This is the first time I have felt compelled to contribute. . . . I wanted to wish you a belated happy birthday. I hope your day was wonderful! 

I love your signature line, thinking I might be stealing it soon.

Best wishes, and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday---Sounds like a great day for you--Enjoy to the fullest!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


49 is young! You're just a kid.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Happiest Birthday to you! pj stitches!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope you had a Very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope you had a really great day.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

enjoy your day :thumbup:


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Happy birthday. Have a great time.

Jan


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful day , no dropped stitches , complete your project and get LOTS of compliments on it.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Sending you very Happy Birthday wishes from snowy Chicagoland! And many, many more.


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

May the rest of your year be as happy as you are today.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Please have a latte for me, xtra strong with lots of whip cream! The 19th is my sons BD. 
Johnna


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Happy Belated b/day, Cm! Have some cake, too, eh? (

49, eh? .......Year I was born; LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## J Nadine (Mar 31, 2011)

A late HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!
I hope you all had a great time knitting and talking. But most of all I hope you had the greatest birthday you ever had.
May God bless you with many more birthdays,
Nadine Short from North Carolina


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How fun! May our Lord be with you and bring you many many blessings on you birthday! What an awesome way to celebrate your special day! HAVE FUN!!  :-*


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Happiest of Birthday's to you...hope you ENJOYED..


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Grannybear I have a daughter and family who live in Tottenham. Nice little place. Dorothysmith198


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

What a wonderful way to spend your birthday! Wish I lived close by. Have an awesome birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope it was everything you hoped for and more.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


Have fun on your birthday!☺


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Happy birthday! Enjoy your day. It sounds like you have a great time lined up. Let us know what you are knitting!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday and best wishes for health and happiness.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

To the Birthday Queen, have a good one with lots of fun and laughter, I will raise a glass to you at wine o'clock down here in Australia
Best Birthday wishes


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more knitting days ahead, with a lot more learning because there is always some thing new coming out and, this is sthe place to find it.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I live in Hillsborough, only in NJ
We have a 5th generation family farm named Hillsboro Farm!
Have a GREAT Birthday!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is my 49th birthday and to celebrate I am going to the human bean (a local coffee shop in Hillsboro) with some friends and knit drink my late and chat and have fun if any of the NW Portland ladies want to come that would be great it starts at 12:30


My son and DIL live in Beaverton and if I were visiting, I would come celebrate with you. Happy 49!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Have a great birthday. Sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday and enjoy your day it sounds like it is going to be a very fun day...


----------



## catherine514 (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Crochetmouse!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Catherine 514, arent you the clever one. How did you do that???? Please email me to let me know.. [email protected]


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate when someone tells me I'm just a kid when I tell them my age. No offense to you but it doesnt sit right with me'


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful way to spend your special day. Happy Birthday; happy year to come.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday! And Many More!


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Enjoy your special day. Great way to spend a birthday.. May 2012 be full of peace and visits with family and friends. HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy birthday, Crochet Mouse! I'd love to come but the weather makes it a little difficult to come from Yakima. Glad there's someone from the Pacific Northwest on this forum.


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

I wish I had known. I would LOVE to meet other Portland knitters who contribute to this website!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy B-day from Lincoln City--I too would love to be able to have come but I think the Van Duzer's still closed! Went to see "Iron Lady" instead--an absolutely incredible performance by Meryl Streep--I am in awe of her.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope you started something wonderful to knit for yourself!

A friend of mine (who doesn't knit) just called to tell me that she'd just read 20 ways to improve your IQ, and one of them was knitting!

And what a smart way to celebrate your birthday--friends, latte, and knitting!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah, 49. I vaguely remember that! Have a great day.


----------



## mariam (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great time, wish I lived close I would join you. Love me some coffee shops with fun friends. Bonne Terre, MO is just too far away.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

happy birthday. Wonh't make it. We left our house this afternoon and headed to my daughter's where she has power. According to Puget Sound Energy they aren't even worrying about the people, just trying to gewtr thew businesses up first. So I am borrowihng her laptop.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Many happy returns of the day! 

Anita


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday and have a grand time!!!


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

What a marvelous day you have planned. Here's wishing you a wonderfully Happy Birthday. Drink a latte for me too, to help you celebrate this great 49th.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! GOD BLESS YOU MUCHLY!!!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

crochetmouse-have a lovely day. hope there are many near Portland to enjoy your day with you.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I would love to be there. The only thing stopping me is that I live just about as far away from you as possible and still be in the same country. Have a wonderful, blessed day.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy! Enjoy your special day.

JanetLee


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, I certainly wish that I lived close enough to join you. Sounds like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday, enjoy your lattes, knitting and friends. Sounds perfect.


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday today!!!


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday. Wish I could Join you.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, I hope it's wonderful!

I assume you're not flooded out, and that you have power.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish I could be there, however we are snowed in here in Illinois!!Enjoy the best birthday ever!! :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Have a Happy Birthday. I am orginally from Augusta, Ga-just up the road! Charleston is a beautiful and interesting city!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you also Peggy. Hope ya did not get into the storm passing thru your way! I imagine the skies were beatiful in color! Enjoy your RV and trip. It's cold up here ,snowed all day yesterday!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Love that Mustang! Happy late Birthday. I hear ya have had snow also! More time to stay inside and knit or read the forum!! :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday down Georgia way! I grew up in Augusta, and lived in Warner Robins before moving to Illinois.Take my advise-stay where it is warm. Love the snow, but my ole body and joints don't like the cold!!!HAHA :thumbdown: :roll: :lol:


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday from the East Coast!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope you have a fantastic birthday. Happy Birthday!!

Dottie


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday. Hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope you had a great birthday. 19th was my youngest son's 37th.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope its a wonderful day for you. ENJOY!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

16 pages of birthday greetings! You are popular. Hope you had as much fun at your celebrations as we had on your KP thread.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

enjoy the day happy birthday. Your knitting day sounds perfect. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Brillie (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to I celebrated o the 13th. Hope U had a great birthday


----------

